# Opinions on modern pilot watches from Steinhart & Laco?



## breukelenvr6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Like many of you here I'm a big fan of German pilot watches. I own a Laco Observer w/ ETA with Type B dial as well as a Debaufre Nav B auto. I'm definitely keeping the Laco, but thinking about replacing my Debaufre for a Laco Type A w/ Miyota movement. While there's a lot to like about the Debaufre (ie. ETA movement, sapphire crystal, clean dial and blue hands), I'm not crazy about the broad lug shape of the 44mm case -- it simply doesn't taper towards the wrist as much as I would like. On the other hand, the Laco "modern flieger" with Type A dial looks more and more appealing to me with the 42mm brushed steel case, nice lug taper, great looking clean dial, and along with the history of the brand, it seems to be a real winner. If only it came with blued hands -- and maybe a non-logo dial, it'd really push me over. Anyone want to share their opinions - esp. those who own or have owned both Debaufre/Steinhart and Laco? Thanks.


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

The 42mm case with the new lug design is spectacular; perfect brushed finish. The dial printing is fantastic and the Miyota movemment, at least on my examples, have been =/- 2 sec. It also comes with the best strap fro this style of watch, the closed in original old style strap. And for the price, I don't think there's anything else out there that compares.


----------



## breukelenvr6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. No question, the watch is a great value.

Another question...

Is the dial print on the Type A a green color? Or does it appear white or cream-white in daylight?

Here's a borrowed pic from a member (hope he/she doesn't mind) that shows the green... or is this in dim lighting?


----------



## ecunited (Jul 22, 2009)

I have the B face and the dial has a green tint similar to the below picture. It looks pretty cool.



breukelenvr6 said:


> Thanks for the reply. No question, the watch is a great value.
> 
> Another question...
> 
> ...


----------



## breukelenvr6 (Jun 16, 2008)

My Observer B dial is mostly white or off-white... doesn't appear this green. I prefer less green. 

Any chance anybody has plain daylight pics of the A dial Miyota?


----------



## ecunited (Jul 22, 2009)

breukelenvr6 said:


> My Observer B dial is mostly white or off-white... doesn't appear this green. I prefer less green.
> 
> Any chance anybody has plain daylight pics of the A dial Miyota?


trying to upload my Pilot B now (fyi - not a good photographer by any stretch...)


----------



## nothenorm (Nov 17, 2008)

breukelenvr6 said:


> My Observer B dial is mostly white or off-white... doesn't appear this green. I prefer less green.
> 
> Any chance anybody has plain daylight pics of the A dial Miyota?


Not to give you too much hope. The color of the dial lume in the pic of the Type A Miyota is what you get.

For me, the dial lume is actually considered too green for my liking when I compare my Laco Type B Series (dec. Unitas 6498) with my friend's Laco Miyota.

Some might like it some might dislike it. It's all down to your preference.

I just hope our WUS LE Laco Type A is not so green.

But I must say that it is a worthy watch to wear, no doubt about. 
And it comes with a Orignial Pilot Strap (Loop)


----------



## keeper (Jul 12, 2009)

nothenorm said:


> Not to give you too much hope. The color of the dial lume in the pic of the Type A Miyota is what you get.
> 
> For me, the dial lume is actually considered too green for my liking when I compare my Laco Type B Series (dec. Unitas 6498) with my friend's Laco Miyota.
> 
> ...


My ETA Laco's dial is white, not greenish...perhaps its a cost issue?


----------



## breukelenvr6 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks to ecunited for posting that pic and for the Miyota owners' clarification.

The green isn't so terrible but I really prefer the white. Maybe a C1 lume job is in order...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

C1 may be widly spread and widly used but C 3 or "nature" isn`t that bad at all.
Vive la différence !


----------

